# West pass, Gulf Shores,Live bait



## woowoo (Aug 7, 2008)

I have booked a condo about 300 yards west of the west pass (in Gulf Shores) for June.

The condo complex has a pier in the Little Lagoon.

I was wondering if there is any tackle shops close by that sell live bait.



I am going to be down there for two weeks, I was wondering if any of the forum members had any advice.



I have fished the gulf several times, landed a lot of fish, but never a redfish. 

I want to catch a redfish this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

I was down there this past weekend and there was a sign at one of the stores about a 1/2 mile before you get to West Pass that said "bait & tackle", I do not know what they are selling. For live bait the closest places I know of are Firths if he is still open( on the east side of 59 right where the ICW starts running parallel with Canal Road, you will see his small net boat in his lot) and the gas station/fish market on the corner of 59 and county rd 10.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We are located about 8 miles east of west pass next to Winn dixie in orange beach. we sell both live shrimp and bull minnows and will be carrying eels for cobia here shortly. There area few convenience storesin gulf shores that sell frozen bait but not live bait.

Chris

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## woowoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris,

Thanks for posting.

I looked at your stores website, but i did not see mention of Live bait.

I will be sure to check out ($$$) your place while I am there.



Kevin


----------

